# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Gallerian säännöistä

## Albert

Saako mustavalkokuvia laittaa?
Avainsanoista sellaista, että raitiovaunujen mallisarja (eli tyyppi) on ok 
HM IV:hen asti. Mutta entä vanhemmat vaunut? Niistä on vain "lempinimiä", jotka HKL:nkin sivuilla kirjoitetaan lainausmerkkeihin (vaikka: "jenkki, amerikkalainen"). Sitten on esim. vaunut 163-174 ja 175-180. Näillä rassukoilla ei ole edes lempinimeä.

----------


## kuukanko

Mustavalkokuvia saa laittaa (olettaen, että kuvat on alun perinkin kuvattu mustavalkofilmille eikä esim. digikuvia, jotka on jälkikäteen muokattu mustavalkoisiksi).

Niin vanhoista raitiovaunuista, joille ei ole virallista mallisarjan nimeä, ei tarvitse laittaa mitään mallisarjasta avainsanoihin.

----------


## Compact

> Niin vanhoista raitiovaunuista, joille ei ole virallista mallisarjan nimeä, ei tarvitse laittaa mitään mallisarjasta avainsanoihin.


'
1.11.1944 inventaariossa HRO ilmoitti kalustolleen seuraavat sarjatunnukset (Littera)

A1 A1-A4/T1-T4 (työvaunuja Kummer & ASEA)
A2 46, 47, 112
A3 48-111
A4 151-170
A5 171-180
A6 181-200
A7 121-150
A8 401-412
A9 113, 114
A10 413-424
A11 425-430
A12 431-436
B1 251-289
B2 22-26, 28-34
B3 1-10
B4 301-320
B5 321-350
B6 351-374
C1 244, 245
C2 217-243
C3 501-531
D1 1-3 (lumiauroja)
D2 4, 32 (lumiauroja)
D3 5, 6, 11-16, 20-31 (lumiauroja)
D4 7-10 (lumiauroja)
E1 lumivaunuja 6 kpl
E2 jäähöyliä 2 kpl
E3 raiteenpuhdistusvaunu ja hitsausaggregaattivaunu 2 kpl
F1 torniautoja (Fiat ja Republic) 2 kpl
F2 kuorma-autoja 5 kpl
F3 henkilöautoja 3 kpl

---
SAT:n tyyppiluokitus on tässä:
Suomen Autoteollisuuden ja tytäryhtiönsä Karian vaunut, numerot HKL-muodossa.
H: Helsinki, M: moottorivaunu, P: perävaunu
HM I 163-180
HM II 187-202
HM III 203-218
HM IV 301-330
HM V 1-15
HM VI 31-70 (esiintyy telivalmistustiedoissa)
HP I 765-780
HP II 501-530
[Turussa vastaava TM/TP systeemi!]

---
Valmetin vastaava tyyppiluokitus:
R: raitiovaunu, M: moottorivaunu
RM1 331-375
[RM2 TKL 48-55]
RM3 16-30

---
HRO:n litterointi jäi tuohon hetkeen, HKL ei ikinä käyttänyt tällaisia. Mutta saavathan halukkaat näitä nyt myöhemmin tietysti hyödyntää mielin määrin. Ihan hieno systeemi!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HRO:n litterointi jäi tuohon hetkeen, HKL ei ikinä käyttänyt tällaisia. Mutta saavathan halukkaat näitä nyt myöhemmin tietysti hyödyntää mielin määrin. Ihan hieno systeemi!


Perin mielenkiintoista. Nimittäin autoliikenneosasto (bussipuoli) käytti litteroita / sarjatunnuksia - toki vain sisäisessä kirjanpidossa - aina jonnekin 1990-luvun alkupuoliskolle saakka. Minun HKL-työharjoitteluaikanani bussien tunnukset menivät karkeasti siihen malliin, että 50-sarjassa oli hankintaerittäin ensin Scania BR110:iä, sitten BR111M:iä (sarja 59 muistaakseni kattoi kuitenkin autot 960 - 965; nämä jo BR112:ia), 60-sarjassa ensin Volvo B59:iä, sen jälkeen 1980-luvun mahureita, joiden kanssa luku 70 ylitettiin, 80-sarja oli kokonaan useanlaisille Sisu BT-69:ille.
Useilla ulkomaisilla raitiotieyhtiöillä tai -laitoksilla litterat ovat olleet itsestäänselvyyksiä, myös heidän kumipyöräyksiköillään.

----------


## Albert

Compactilta tulikin mukavasti uutta tietoa. (Sama Turusta kiitos.)
Itse kyllä jätän HRO:n litterat herran huomaan tässä yhteydessä. Enpä ehtinyt HRO-aikaan ottaa kuvan kuvaa  :Smile:  .

----------


## Resiina

Linja-auto osiossa on tällähetkellä nämä 3 osiota



> Kaupunkiliikenteen bussit Suomessa
> Kauko- ja tilausliikenteen bussit Suomessa
> Bussit ulkomaillaaa


Kaupunkiliikenne käsittää Kaupunkiliikenteen
Kauko- ja tilausliikenteen osio on taas pitkän matkan bussit
mutta mihin osioon kuuluu n.s. lähiliikenne/Maaseutuliikenne esim Helsingistä Sipooseen, kirkkonummelle tai Nurmijärvelle menevät bussit, ne ei ole kaupunkiliikennettä mutta ei myöskään kaukoliikennettä vai onko  :Question:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kauko- ja tilausliikenteen osio on taas pitkän matkan bussit
> mutta mihin osioon kuuluu n.s. lähiliikenne/Maaseutuliikenne esim Sipooseen, kirkkonummelle tai Nurmijärvelle menevät bussit, ne ei ole kaupunkiliikennettä mutta ei myöskään kaukoliikennettä vai onko


Tässä yhteydessä ne ovat kaukoliikennettä.

----------


## Compact

Itse hahmottaisin kaupunkiliikenteen sellaiseksi, että bussissa käytetään *linjanumeroa*. 
Silloin tosin tuo seutuliikenne siirtyisi kaukoliikenteestä kaupunkiliikenteeksi.

Pitäisikö ulkomaan kiskoliikenne jakaa nyt myös kaupunkiliikenteeseen (raitiotiet, metrot, lähijunat) ja kaukoliikenteeseen (perinteiset rautatiet ja pikajunat)? Helpompi tehdä nyt jako, kuin sitten tuhansien kuvien jälkeen, kun sporat ja tuffet ovat kaikki sekaisin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse hahmottaisin kaupunkiliikenteen sellaiseksi, että bussissa käytetään *linjanumeroa*.


Tuon ajattelutavan mukaan Tampereelta linjanumerolla 85 ajettava bussivuoro 234 km:n päähän Alajärvelle olisi kaupunkiliikennettä (Helsingistä lähdetään tunnuksilla 485 vastaavalla tavoin 179 km:n päähän Aitooseen). Eiköhän se jako kannata tehdä sen mukaan, että sinisillä pysäkeillä pysähtyvät linjavaunut ovat kaukoliikennettä, keltaisilla taas kaupunki-, paikallis- tai seutuliikennettä. Tiedän kyllä, että tuokaan jaottelu ei ole kaikissa tilanteissa aukoton, paikkansapitävä tai edes looginen. Usein kuitenkin terve järki sanoo jotain, kuuluuko tarkasteltava liikenne kauko- vai paikallisliikenteeseen. Jos on epävarma, voi kysyä asiantuntijoilta. Foorumin jäsenkunnassa on heitäkin.

----------


## Compact

> Eiköhän se jako kannata tehdä sen mukaan, että sinisillä pysäkeillä pysähtyvät linjavaunut ovat kaukoliikennettä, keltaisilla taas kaupunki-, paikallis- tai seutuliikennettä. Tiedän kyllä, että tuokaan jaottelu ei ole kaikissa tilanteissa aukoton, paikkansapitävä tai edes looginen.


Tuo pysäkkikilven väri onkin aika hyvä jaotteluperuste ihan oikeasti. Tosin se ei anna tosiaan vaunun ominaisuuksista varmaa tietoa (kaupunki/maaseutuvaunu), mutta tukee jaotteluajatusta.

"Nimimerkki yhdellä etusaranaovellisella vaunulla Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteessä joskus matkustanut."

----------


## Compact

> Sama Turusta kiitos.


SAT:n tyyppiluokitus Turkuun olisi lyhykäisesti tässä:
Suomen Autoteollisuuden ja tytäryhtiönsä Karian vaunut.
T: Turku, M: moottorivaunu, P: perävaunu
TM I 24-33
TM II 34-37
TM III 38-47
TP I 116-130

Valmetin tyyppi
RM2 48-55

----------


## Compact

> 1.11.1944 inventaariossa HRO ilmoitti kalustolleen seuraavat sarjatunnukset (Littera)


Mainitsematta jäi perusmoodi, eli

A = moottorivaunut
B = katetut perävaunut
C = avoperävaunut
D = lumiaurat
E = erikoisvaunut (lumenkuljetusvaunut, jäähöylät)
F = maantieajoneuvot

Moottorivaunujen tarkempi alasarjojen muodostus perustuu ratamoottoreiden tyyppiin eli vaunun moottoritehoon, eikä korin ulkomuotoon. Modernisoidut vaunut ovat siten jo toista sarjaa kuin alkuperäiset vaunut.

----------


## sv

"Ylläpito tai moderaattorit hyväksyvät kuvat, ennen kuin ne ovat julkisesti nähtävillä."

Miksi näin tiukka sääntö?

----------


## TEP70

Harmi, kun kuvia ei voi kommentoida.  :Sad:

----------


## TEP70

> "Ylläpito tai moderaattorit hyväksyvät kuvat, ennen kuin ne ovat julkisesti nähtävillä."
> 
> Miksi näin tiukka sääntö?


Ihan hyvä sääntö. Vaunut.org:ssa tilanne meni jo joku aika sitten siihen suuntaan, että sivustolle suurin piirtein tyhjennettiin koko muistikortti kotiin palatessa. Nyt tilanne on sentään vähän rauhoittunut. Jos lisääjällä ei ole yhtään itsekritiikkiä, niin olkoon se sitten ulkoistettu moderaattoreille.

----------


## Compact

> Harmi, kun kuvia ei voi kommentoida.


Jokin kommentointisysteemi on kuitenkin olemassa. Kuvan yhteydessä on "arvio" ja sen yhteydessä vaihtelevia lukemia nollapistenollasta johonkin saakka, kenties kymppi on suurin mahdollinen luku?

Harjoituskuvani kuvienlisäämistä opetellessani oli helsinkiläinen ja todellinen joukkoliikenneveteraani vuodelta 1949 (valmistaja Valmet Oy) ja joka kulkine oli vieläpä tienaamassa normaalissa reittiliikenteessä ja vakiovuorossa viime kesänä. Kuva on saanut mielestäni aika hyvät "arviot", yli kahdeksan, kiitos siitä Teille arvioijille.

Arviointisysteemin käytöstä en ole kuitenkaan huomannut mitään ohjetta.

Samoin olen nyt huomannut, että avainsanoja olisi voinut laittaa muitakin kuin kuvallani nyt oleva naisennimi. Se nimi taisi sitäpaitsi mennä siihen ilman sen kummempia laittamisia, ilmeisesti otti antamastani kuvanimestä tuon avaimen. Voisikos niitä jotenkin jälkeenpäin tässä harjoitellessa vielä täydentää? Näkyvät nimittäin toiset laittavan ummet-lammet avainsanoiksi ja nyt vasta sen siis hokasin ja hieman parantelisin!

----------


## vko

> Ihan hyvä sääntö. Vaunut.org:ssa tilanne meni jo joku aika sitten siihen suuntaan, että sivustolle suurin piirtein tyhjennettiin koko muistikortti kotiin palatessa.


Näinpä hyvinkin. Tällä saadaan myös estettyä aivan ala-arvoisten kuvien eksyminen galleriaan tuhlaamaan levy- ja kaistatilaa.




> Harmi, kun kuvia ei voi kommentoida.


Kuvista voi keskustella täällä foorumin puolella. Tätä varten on gallerian jokaisen kuvan alla valmis linkki jolla saa liitettyä pikkukuvan ketjuun. Mielestäni ei ole syytä hajauttaa keskusteluja vielä erikseen foorumilta gallerian puolelle.




> Kuvan yhteydessä on "arvio" ja sen yhteydessä vaihtelevia lukemia nollapistenollasta johonkin saakka, kenties kymppi on suurin mahdollinen luku?


Kyllä, asteikko on 1-10. 0.0 tarkoittaa, ettei kukaan ole vielä kuvaa arvioinut.




> Arviointisysteemin käytöstä en ole kuitenkaan huomannut mitään ohjetta.


Tuskin arviointisysteemistä erillistä ohjetta tarvitsee, se ei nyt sen kummallisempi ole kuin että klikkaa asteikolta sopivasta kohtaa painiketta, jolloin arvio on annettu.




> Samoin olen nyt huomannut, että avainsanoja olisi voinut laittaa muitakin kuin kuvallani nyt oleva naisennimi. Se nimi taisi sitäpaitsi mennä siihen ilman sen kummempia laittamisia, ilmeisesti otti antamastani kuvanimestä tuon avaimen. Voisikos niitä jotenkin jälkeenpäin tässä harjoitellessa vielä täydentää?


Kyllä, jos avainsanoja ei ole erikseen kirjoitettu, käyttää ohjelmisto avainsanoina kuvan otsikon sanoja. Tämä harvemmin on järkevää, joten kannattaa kirjoittaa sanat erikseen niille varattuun kenttään.

Jos avainsanoja tai mitään muita kuvan tietoja haluaa kuvan lisäämisen jälkeen korjata, tulee näistä lähettää viesti ylläpidolle ja/tai moderaattoreille. Korjaamme tiedot mahdollisimman pian. Toki kuvaa lisätessä tulee pyrkiä kirjoittamaan kuvaan kaikki oikeat ja tarvittavat tiedot, tämä myös nopeuttaa kuvien hyväksymistä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tuo pysäkkikilven väri onkin aika hyvä jaotteluperuste ihan oikeasti. Tosin se ei anna tosiaan vaunun ominaisuuksista varmaa tietoa (kaupunki/maaseutuvaunu), mutta tukee jaotteluajatusta.


Joku tyhmä voisi kysyä U290:nen kohdalla kumpaan kagekoriaan kuuluu, kun pysähtyy kerta Helsingissä ja Espoossa kaikilla seutuliikenteen pysäkeillä. Mutta ilmeisesti sekin menee kaukoliikenteeseen, kun jatkaa välillä vaikka kuinka pitkälle..

Se vielä piti kysyä, että miksi tuo kuvan koko rajoitettu 500 kt:teen? Ei mahu edes 3 megapikselinen kuvitus..  :Sad:

----------


## vko

> Se vielä piti kysyä, että miksi tuo kuvan koko rajoitettu 500 kt:teen? Ei mahu edes 3 megapikselinen kuvitus..


Kuvat pienennetään joka tapauksessa maksimissaan 1024x1024 pikselin kokoisiksi, joten ei ole mitään hyötyä lisätä esim. 3506x2336 pikselin alkuperäisiä kuvia joita mm. oma kamerani ottaa. Tuo 500 kilotavuakin on ruhtinaallisesti, se voisi hyvin olla vaikkapa 200 kilotavuakin, johon mahtuu normaali, hieman pakattu 1024x768 pikselin jpg-kuva hyvin. Parhaan tuloksen saa kun pienentää kuvat itse ennen lisäystä niin, että kuvan pidempi sivu on maksimissaan 1024 pikseliä tai 800 pikseliä.

----------


## Albert

> Tuo 500 kilotavuakin on ruhtinaallisesti, se voisi hyvin olla vaikkapa 200 kilotavuakin, johon mahtuu normaali, hieman pakattu 1024x768 pikselin jpg-kuva hyvin. Parhaan tuloksen saa kun pienentää kuvat itse ennen lisäystä niin, että kuvan pidempi sivu on maksimissaan 1024 pikseliä tai 800 pikseliä.


Kyllähän 200 kilotavuakin riittää aivan mainiosti. Tuollainen 800 pikselin kuva ottaa hieman kuvasta tietysti riippuen 90-130 kilotavua, ja on silloin nettikäytössä edelleen aivan loistava. Kuvankäsittelyohjelmat (esim. Photoshop Elements, "köyhän miehen Photoshop") osaavat pakata kuvat nätisti "save for web" -toiminnolla.
Eihän näiden kuvien kanssa ole tarkoitus kirjapainoon mennä  :Smile:  .

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joku tyhmä voisi kysyä U290:nen kohdalla kumpaan kagekoriaan kuuluu, kun pysähtyy kerta Helsingissä ja Espoossa kaikilla seutuliikenteen pysäkeillä. Mutta ilmeisesti sekin menee kaukoliikenteeseen, kun jatkaa välillä vaikka kuinka pitkälle..


Kaukoliikennettä tuo U290 edustaa. YTV-alueen puolella liki kaikilla tuon linjan pysäkeillä on sininen ja keltainen läpyskä samalla pysäkkialueella / pysäkillä. Oopperan pysäkillä on vain sininen ja parilla muulla tuon linjan pysäkillä taas vain keltainen.

Kannattaa myös huomata, että MVW:n kaukolinjat pysähtyvät Salmisaaressa ja Lauttasaaren itäosassa (raja Lemissaarentien kohdalla) keltaisilla pysäkeillä, koska sinisiä ei ko. alueelle ole asennettu. Myös ko. linjaston käyttämä Maininki-pysäkki Espoon Kivenlahdessa on pelkästään keltainen.

----------


## kuukanko

> "Ylläpito tai moderaattorit hyväksyvät kuvat, ennen kuin ne ovat julkisesti nähtävillä."
> 
> Miksi näin tiukka sääntö?


Jo mainitun kuvien tarkastamisen lisäksi ylläpito tai moderaattorit tarkistavat, että kuvien otsikko, kuvateksti ja avainsanat ovat sääntöjen mukaiset.

Kuvia lisätessä voi aluksi pitää vaikka säännöt auki yhdessä ikkunassa ja toisessa ikkunassa jonkun galleriassa jo olevan kuvan tekstit, niin oikeanlaisten tekstien tekeminen onnistuu. Kun asiaan tulee rutiini, tulee oikeat tiedot varmaan sitten jo ihan ulkomuistista. Kuvaa ei hyväksytä, jos tekstit eivät ole sääntöjen mukaiset. Tähän mennessä hyväksymättä on jäänyt jo useita kuvia, joissa tekstit eivät ole olleet sääntöjen mukaisia (eikä ylläpito tai moderaattorit ole voineet itsekään täydentää tekstejä oikeiksi, koska osaa tiedoista ei voi edes päätellä kuvasta).

----------


## killerpop

> Kuvista voi keskustella täällä foorumin puolella. Tätä varten on gallerian jokaisen kuvan alla valmis linkki jolla saa liitettyä pikkukuvan ketjuun. Mielestäni ei ole syytä hajauttaa keskusteluja vielä erikseen foorumilta gallerian puolelle.


Käyttäjäystävällisessä käyttöliittymässä kuvista pitäisi pystyä keskustelemaan siellä missä se kuva on. Lisäksi Gallerian selaileminen olis mielekkäämpää, kun kuvien yhteydessä olisi juttua niistä, nyt keskustelua ei oikein tahdo syntyä, kun harva rohkenee tuoda ajatuksiaan esille foorumin puolella tai ei osaa tehdä sellaista kuvakeskusteluviestiketjua joka liittyisi yhteen kuvaan.

Galleriasofta kun mahdollistaa kuvien kommentoinnin, niin toivoisinkin että tämä toiminto otettaisiin käyttöön ja mahdollisimman nopeasti. Itse foorumin puolella voidaan jatkaa keskustelua edelleen asioista, ei se keskustelu sieltä siirry kuviin, vaan nyt se keskustelu joka jää käymättä stulee kuvien yhteyteen.

----------


## ultrix

Samaa mieltä Paawolan kanssa, kommentointi vorgimaisesti kuvan yhteyteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Samaa mieltä Paawolan kanssa, kommentointi vorgimaisesti kuvan yhteyteen.


Juu, mieluummin tosiaan sanoja kuin jotain hassuja numeroita nollasta kymppiin. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että suurin osa esim. ratikkakuvistani on tainnut saada niitä kymppejä. Olisin kiinnostunut tietämään, mistä hyvästä ne numerot tulevat...

----------

